# QP Designs Fatality RTA



## AlphaDog (19/6/18)

I just ordered one (should arive on Thursday) based on a few really positive reviews, but I haven't seen anyone on here talking about their experiences with this RTA.

If you have one, let me know what's what

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/18)

@Jengz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (20/6/18)

Sorry guys I’ve been super busy with work and had no chance to even Vape, let alone be on the forum...

All u need to know @AlphaDog is that this RtA is NEXT LEVEL lol, for now... I promise when I get a chance I will post my full thoughts on it but hands down the best dual coil RTA I own! 

It ticks all the boxes for me!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (20/6/18)

Thanks @daniel craig for the tag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (20/6/18)

Jengz said:


> Sorry guys I’ve been super busy with work and had no chance to even Vape, let alone be on the forum...
> 
> All u need to know @AlphaDog is that this RtA is NEXT LEVEL lol, for now... I promise when I get a chance I will post my full thoughts on it but hands down the best dual coil RTA I own!
> 
> It ticks all the boxes for me!


LOL, OK cool. I’m not going to get my hopes up yet. Will let you guys know my impressions when I receive it.
Please do continue to post your thoughts and experiences here in the meantime.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (20/6/18)

Aleins and Framed Staples were made for this RTA haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (21/6/18)

Just got the package. Super excited to build on it and experience what this RTA has to offer.
Slight issue, the 2ml spare glass tank has an imperfection on the edge, looks like a chip or manufacturing defect.

The vendor has promised to send me a replacement glass tank though, so I'm not too upset.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## AlphaDog (21/6/18)

This is not a review, just my brief impressions...
So I managed to set the RTA up and I’m impressed with the build quality, everything locks into place nicely, and the rotating bits glide very smoothly. I opted to stick with the 4ml glass tank, the plastic/ultem tank pieces feel pretty... kak... I will eventually try the 6ml bubble tank though.

My initial impressions are that this RTA is not suited to fruity juices with complex high notes, it seems (to me at least) that it will shine with dessert/cereal flavour profiles. Don’t get me wrong, it vapes really well and the flavour is nice and full, but I don’t get the highest/top notes in the same way that I do with an RDA like my Dead Rabbit nd CSMNT. Mind you, I feel exactly the same about the Reload RTA, which a really love. I’m still going to experiment further with coil placement and airflow adjustment though. I’m running the airflows both at 50% At the moment...

I used 3mm ID coils, but stretched them out to 3.5mm ID using a 3.5mm coiling rod. I also spaced the coils so that I didn’t have to deal with hotspots - and everything glowed evenly straight off the bat.

I think I’ll try 4mm coils next time because you really need to fillup the space in the chamber with your build - a lot of empty space kills flavour in my opinion, so don’t bother with 2.5mm or 3mm ID coils.

I’m happy with this purchase, I just wish that the bubble tank was glass!

Pics taken with a Google Pixel XL in low-ish light...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (21/6/18)

AlphaDog said:


> This is not a review, just my brief impressions...
> So I managed to set the RTA up and I’m impressed with the build quality, everything locks into place nicely, and the rotating bits glide very smoothly. I opted to stick with the 4ml glass tank, the plastic/ultem tank pieces feel pretty... kak... I will eventually try the 6ml bubble tank though.
> 
> My initial impressions are that this RTA is not suited to fruity juices with complex high notes, it seems (to me at least) that it will shine with dessert/cereal flavour profiles. Don’t get me wrong, it vapes really well and the flavour is nice and full, but I don’t get the highest/top notes in the same way that I do with an RDA like my Dead Rabbit nd CSMNT. Mind you, I feel exactly the same about the Reload RTA, which a really love. I’m still going to experiment further with coil placement and airflow adjustment though. I’m running the airflows both at 50% At the moment...
> ...


Nice Pic's and thanks for the share!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------

